# [Oracle] Größten oder Kleinsten / Maximum o. Minimum Wert einer Werteliste bestimmen



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Beispiel wie man in Oracle (aber auch anderen Datenbankwen wie z.B. mysql)
mittels der Funktionen least(...) und greatest(...) den kleinsten bzw. größten Wert in
einer Werteliste bestimmen kann. 


```
select 
    least(10,20,100,6,1,1000) as kleinsterWert
  , greatest(10,20,100,6,1,1000) as größterWert
from 
  dual;
```

Ausgabe:

```
KLEINSTERWERT GRÖßTERWERT
------------- -----------
            1        1000
```

Gruß Tom


----------

